# Need some Pod advise



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I have very little knowledge when it comes to Rod Pods...makes models etc.
But i know i want to get one....surfing ebay i found this....what do you guys think? Is it a decent one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3673146503

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

mitch, sorry dude,but that pod is junk,seriously  
i could just imagine the quality of that  

Dont forget now, i still have a very nice,very popular,
pod of quality for sale  with buzz bars and front and back
rests.for only $75 you cant even get just the pod for under
$80,let alone with the extras


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advise....is your pod a single or a double? i am really looking for at least a double. 
I am just getting into this and dont want to break the bank. What should i look for in a decent functional pod?

Mitch


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

iam not sure what you mean by single or double.
do you mean how many rods it holds?if so,it will
hold 3 rods with the buzz bars i have thrown in.
if you remember back to the event last week end,
the pod is the same one that Shawn and quite a few
others were useing.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

By single or double, do you mean how many rods it can hold. Most Buzz bars can hold three or four rods, I am pretty sure Payaras can hold three. If you want it to hold 4 you can get a buzz bar that can hold four and replace the buzz bars that are with it.

I agree that one on Ebay is pretty much crap, as are most of the decent ones on Ebay, there are good ones but you will pay a fortune on one. You may also want to go to the CAG messageboard and put a request for a used one on the tackle Trading post, a lot of guys will sell you a used one if they think you need one. Some of the complete kits from Wacker Baits are hard to beat as well, they come with alarms and everything. Another site worth checking out is AllCarpFishing.com , they don't have prices listed yet but a quick email should get you a price.

Payaras is nice too, but you will need to buy Alarms for it, you also may have to buy back rests as well I don't remember if his include's that are not. Your call hope you find a good one.

By the way I will be shooting you an email tonight with all of the contact info (address and phone # ) for Richie for the food grinder.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep thats what i meant ...i told you i dont know crap about these lol...Sounds good....i'll have to check with the missus....but i should be able to swing that...i was actually gonna talk with you about it on Sunday....just showed up to late. I'll shoot you a PM tonight after the wiife gets home...just let me know how you want to handle the deal.

Later,
Mitch


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yes,i do have front and back rests included.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mitch,

Payara has the Frontier Pod. That would be a good beginner pod. Will hold 2 rods without any problems. As for alarms, Paul Pezalla at Wacker Baits in Chicago has some cheap ones he just got in. They are like $24.99 WB&T Bite Alarm These will get you started fairly cheaply. 

If you wanted to purchase new stuff, Paul does have the Classic Pod Kit for $154.90 which includes:

Classic Pod, 2 x Micron M Alarms, 2 x Butt Rests, 2 x Micro Swingers, Fixed/Goalpost Buzz Bars

Item number *RP3391* 

That is what most carpers getting into the game start out with. One thing to keep in mind is the size of your rods. Finding butt rests that will take the larger butt ends of the rods can be a challenge sometimes. I belive the butt rests that are in this particular kit would be big enough to cope with the rods you were using last weekend.

You can find all of this stuff and more at http://www.wackerbaits.com And you can browse the boards at http://www.carpanglersgroup.com and do a search for questions that you have from past posts. There is a LOT of carping information there that might help you out.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

not to sound like an a##(which i am  )but the 
fox classic pod is junk.its non extendable,fixed at 31in,
non extendable legs,only the uprites extend a bit(6 in or so).and not to mention whne you take one rod off the 
pod it will flip sometimes because the body twists.
sorry all but IMO this pod is junk  

oh yeah heard this pod is no longer in production


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!!!! Looks like another angler is "hooked" on the carp thing. You will be sorry Mitch........Keep it simple  CATKING (cwcarper has a nice pod........MINE  )


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mitch....buy the Frontier pod off Greg, slap a set of the WB&T Bite Alarms(you'll have a total of $100 in it complete) and be done with it...i agree with Greg, the Classic is a good starter pod for YOUNGER people starting out...but for the price of his better pod, grab it.

Greg if Mitch doesnt buy your pod, give me a shout...i have a buddy that wants it.


Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought it ....

Mitch


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side  Carp, next cattin  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

'Kings right...Carp & Cats go hand and hand..because you only have to change the rig and bait......but you can use all the same equipment for both!
And its fun because both species fight very well..compared to "other" species...lol

Also catching big channel cats on 12' 2.50-2.75 lb. TC carbon rods will get that blood flowing thats for sure & if you think a big carp can scream off those alarms....them cats blast off faster!

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Heck i was already Hooked on Cats...cant wait to get the pod and hit Willard for some fat channels.

Mitch


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay, I'm stoopid, what the hell is a "pod?"


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Spike, your not stoopid...just not up on the "Euro" style of carp fishing thats talked about in the Carp forums.

A Rod Pod is a type of rod stand/holder that is widely used all over the world...and is taking off here in the States.
A Rod Pod consists of many things...for many reasons.

Buzz bar: designed to hold electronic alarms that let the angler know they have a run/bite/take.
Alarm/buzzer: is an electronic devise that has a roller wheel(majority of them atleast) that your line runs accrossed and if the line moves the wheel it will BEEP and a LED will turn on.
Indicator:a devise that is cliped on the line that puts tension on the line so the angler can tell if they get a run or a drop-back(when the fish comes at you). Some of these indicators hook up to the alarm and also light up just like the alarm. Indicators and alarms work together to a give cpmplete watch over your baits and anything that touches them.

On most of these set ups we can lay our rods on the Pod and hook up the alarms and indicators..and we dont have to sit and watch over our rods...the alarms will let us know if anything goes on..so you can walk over and talk to other anglers..or catch a nap.
I use higher end alarms that have a wide range of volume(up to 100db), wide range of tones(different alarm sounds) and wide range of sesitivity control.


below is a basic starter Rod Pod set-up.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Pods come in a few styles from the basic pod you seen above to Xpod styles like this one.....


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

To tri-pods like this one...http://www.geocities.com/thetackletart/


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

And for more types of Pods check here on my web page:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/carp-catchers/rodpod1


And for types of Alarms, check here:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/carp-catchers/buzz1

Hope this explains it for you?

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Great Reply Scott !!

Mitch


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice reply indeed Scott  Very imformational. CATKING


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow thanks! One of those would be handy for cats too. I bet they're big dollars huh. If they're twenty bucks or less I must have oe, lol.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

sure are good for cats  of smaller sizes of course.
i don't know how they would fair with a powerfull big
blue or flat.a free spool reel would be a must  .
i was ussing a frontieer 2 years ago when i hooked up
with a 21lb flat(not that big)but if i was not sitting there
when he took off(i dont use free spool reels ussually)there
would be no more pod on the bank,iam sure.

one thing is most of the big cat fishing is done on rivers
where most Pods could find problems with current and such.tell you what.i have never seen a pic of those 
guys in Europe useing pods while fishing for those
Wells.always THICK bank sticks.  so i think pods
are ''obsolete''when targeting those Wells.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys..not bad for a quick reply.
Spike,
Yea they are not too cheap to purchase, but you can find deals to save you LOTS of money.
I have a Fox Quattro pod kit that cost $240 brand new(comes with everything except alarms)and is the X pod style, but i picked it up from a CAG member that used it 2 times then bought a stainless steel pod and liked it better.
I picked it up for $120 which is a great deal.....but then i spent $95 a pcs. for 2 Fox SX alarms. They were again purchased from another CAG member that moved here from the UK and brought over a ton of gear...these alarms are not sold here in the U.S. and if bought from over seas would run me $150 each. They were brand new in the package, never used.


Yes the pods are great for cats(when used with spinning reels set ups)...i use them all over the State on our rivers for channel cats and daytime flatheads. I use cut bait and live bait and can adjust my alarms so that i dont get false BEEPS when using live baits that pull a lot.
I also have 2 other rod pods & 5 other alarms, but they are the Fox MX alarms and they dont have any sensitivity adjustments and are not good for live bait fishing for cats. but will work great for cut bait fishing.

Greg is right, if you use a rod pod, it is a must to use a spinning reel with a free spool option like the baitrunner reels used by both carp & cat anglers...but you can use baitcasters with these set ups, ya just got to set your rods with the rel facing down so the line runs through the alarm..if you use them...but you can use a pod with out alarms for sure.

Greg, yes ive never seen the Wels anglers use pods, they normally use tall bank sticks that hold thier rods almost vertical so they can se the strike...from what ive read most of them fish tightline and let the rod absorb the hit...so thier rods are held very secure in the holders.

I'll take some pics. this year of my pod in action while catfishing...i think these set ups are great for carp and will be awsome for most of my catfishing from shore also.

Scott


----------

